# Thought I'd share some of my carbon fibre work



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

Been messing about with carbon fibre for about a year or some so I thought I'd share some of my bits and bobs I've done for myself and others 

The parts are overlay apart from the motorbike trims which are laid up in a mold and I've just started to get into carbon vacuuming bagging and infusion so I can make 'proper' structural carbon pieces 



























































































































































































































































































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow nice stuff. Roughly how much do you charge for doing this?


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Yea, what he said. Be very interested??


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

great work there!:argie:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Some lovely pieces there 

DW user discount ?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice! Some of thats pretty intricate stuff too!


----------



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for the comments 

Prices vary massively but from the pictures I've posted theres work there from £35 (wing mirror adjuster) to £250 (rear diffuser)


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Fantastic stuff. Think your gonna be busy.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

That's some of the nicest CF I've seen, and I'm a Compulsive CF Sufferer 

Any stuff in the pipeline for the Evo? I love those seatbelt guides, great idea!

Gary


----------



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> That's some of the nicest CF I've seen, and I'm a Compulsive CF Sufferer
> 
> Any stuff in the pipeline for the Evo? I love those seatbelt guides, great idea!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary 

I just make it to order mate, the OEM parts get sent to me to wrap  people tell people about me if you see what I mean, its just a hobby tbh and helps me fund my own project car


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice work mate!


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

if i was to send you parts,could you make them? not complicated bits,just some interior trim for a cavalier turbo?


----------



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

specks said:


> if i was to send you parts,could you make them? not complicated bits,just some interior trim for a cavalier turbo?


Hi mate, drop me a pm with some detailed pictures of the parts you want wrapping


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

So am I correct in saying the parts are the original parts that are wrapped?

They look really good


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

That is AMAZING, specially like the z3 console, brings back memories.
Would be V. interested indeed to see a write-up on the process if you ever had time and inclination. :thumb:


----------



## zrjace (Jan 31, 2008)

mate that is amazing carbon work,you might have alot of people interested,i sure would be interested for some carbon fibre parts!


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Without wanting to rock the boat here, I have always seen carbon as a weight saving material rather than as a dress up. I can understand wrapping stuff looks cool, apart from looks I've never seen the point? A friend of mine does carbon stuff for F1 and if I was ever going to have carbon on my vehicle it would be for weight saving and I'd have it done properly.

I feel its like dressing up a 318i as an M3, apart from looks what is the point?

Keep up the moulded stuff though, looks great on that bike!

Just my 2p.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Isn't looks THE point ? I doubt anyone is wrapping a centre console to save weight unless I'm very much mistaken. Detailing is all about looks so it shouldn't be hard to understand someone using carbon fibre for looks too, does there have to be another point?


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

very good stuff, i'd be intrested in some kit, if only CF stuff wasnt so expensive, lol


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Seen your work and your BMW on Edition38 and I am still amazed............:doublesho

Brilliant work..........


----------



## david330conv (Apr 19, 2008)

A true star - that's talent! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

That is a dam fine talent. No idea how you do it but fair play to finding out and if it funds your project then all well and good.
I think you may have a few orders coming your way.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

my renaults interior would look super cool with some of that stuff in it, lol


----------



## KingfisherA3 (Sep 5, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Without wanting to rock the boat here, I have always seen carbon as a weight saving material rather than as a dress up. I can understand wrapping stuff looks cool, apart from looks I've never seen the point? A friend of mine does carbon stuff for F1 and if I was ever going to have carbon on my vehicle it would be for weight saving and I'd have it done properly.
> 
> I feel its like dressing up a 318i as an M3, apart from looks what is the point?
> 
> ...


While i see your point, and agree in principal, i also don't see the point in spending £££'s on genuine light-weight carbon bits for a road car. Like, if i was to get a genuine carbon centre console for my A3, it would probably save me about 400g's. Would i notice that 400g's gone? No.

Would it look cooler? Probably not, but you get my point


----------



## Matt_87 (Aug 12, 2008)

Amazing work there! i would like my wing mirror cover done, its a fiesta mk6 facelift i tryed to pm you for more information but i couldn't as i got less then 10 posts


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Brilliant work!


----------



## moh (Jul 20, 2008)

wow some very nice work mate


----------



## RTune (Jun 15, 2008)

you must do a write up..... where can you purchase the materials from... i want to wrap my bonnet...


----------



## styler2002i (May 18, 2008)

wow.. nice work dude...


----------



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments chaps, much appriciated


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Superb stuff. I'm sure some DW requests will come flooding in!


----------



## naked_brummell (May 7, 2008)

I agree, im sure you'll be busy bee. top stuff mate keep up the good work. you may receive a pm from me in the not too distant future :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

That, my friend, is HIGHLY impressive work :thumb: :thumb: Very, very impressed by the standard of your work there - fantastic!!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

WOW!! Absolutely STUNNING there! I particularly like the toolbox


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

Good work there, fancy having a look at a how to.....any websites you can recommend?


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

d3m0n said:


> Good work there, fancy having a look at a how to.....any websites you can recommend?


here you go, from the man himself 
http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?p=2615129#post2615129


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

nice one...looks fairly simple might give it a bash


----------



## Torby (Jul 20, 2007)

Stunning work there! :thumb: Made me start surfing for carbon fibre fabric instantly! Any tips on products? Edit: Just saw your article. Ignore my question..


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Never been my thing at all, but can appreciate the quality of the work all the same :thumb:


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Isn't looks THE point ? I doubt anyone is wrapping a centre console to save weight unless I'm very much mistaken. Detailing is all about looks so it shouldn't be hard to understand someone using carbon fibre for looks too, does there have to be another point?


Totally agree although if I am honest I push my work along the longetivity route, as in keeping a car clean will benefit the car in the long term rather than outright looks. Having the car look good is a feature not a benefit. Keeping it clean so it doesn't rust away is a benefit.

I'm not saying looks isn't the point, just wondering if there was another reason. I suppose coming from the motorsport side I look for benefits of material change. Even if it was for looks I'd still do it like those motorcycle bits, from a mould and pure CF.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Incredible work!!!! 










Cracking ^^^ :lol:


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Great work matey looks the dogs nuts all of it...I kinda wanna have a go at that myself.
Mite end up sending you an e-mail if i go chicken out.
Lee.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

andy318is said:


> Thanks Gary
> 
> I just make it to order mate, the OEM parts get sent to me to wrap  people tell people about me if you see what I mean, its just a hobby tbh and helps me fund my own project car


You sir are a hero, love the work, love the skill, well done chap!!:wave:


----------



## tonz (Sep 21, 2008)

Where are you located Andy ?

Great work


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Fair play mate,bet you make some good money off this.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

do you have to "arrange" the weave much before you "stick" it down? if you get what i mean?


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

3dr said:


> do you have to "arrange" the weave much before you "stick" it down? if you get what i mean?


I would assume it would depend how much it has been pulled out of shape. You can tweak any rough before it cures to neaten it up.


----------



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

3dr said:


> do you have to "arrange" the weave much before you "stick" it down? if you get what i mean?


YOu can tweak the weave abit once its laid but the knack is getting it laid up right from the off


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice advert :thumb:

However, to give it a proper name, its not wrapped, its overlay.

This is where you "scuff" the part you want to cover, you can then either use a black gel, 3m glue or even some expoxy resisn.

Place the carbon fibre (normally 2x2 twill 200gram) over and gently press down onto the part, once its on, its on.

Then start building layers of epoxy. Once its cured, flat back. Spray with lacquer. Repeat flatting stage till its got about 5 layers.

Polish.

Thats the overlay roughly.

Or you can take your part and make a mould.

Resisn infusion is the way to go for making parts, difficult to get right, but once you do then your looking at super strong, super light.

http://search.orange.co.uk/redirect...osites.net&u=http://www.racingcomposites.net/

Try that forum for all your answers.

Its both easy (once you have it worked out) and very complex at the same time.

(by the way, not slagging off the OP, as lot of work involved and parts look good)


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Don't you need an autoclave for that though? Or even a vacuum pot as a minimum to do that though?


----------



## m3rchlz4 (Mar 10, 2008)

very cool, mate...as i'm CF fanatic and would love to detail my car with some and your work is great, are you willing to accept some job lots and how much will you charge?


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Affection to Detail said:


> Without wanting to rock the boat here, I have always seen carbon as a weight saving material rather than as a dress up. I can understand wrapping stuff looks cool, apart from looks I've never seen the point? A friend of mine does carbon stuff for F1 and if I was ever going to have carbon on my vehicle it would be for weight saving and I'd have it done properly.
> 
> I feel its like dressing up a 318i as an M3, apart from looks what is the point?
> 
> ...


agreed



silver bmw z3 said:


> Isn't looks THE point ? I doubt anyone is wrapping a centre console to save weight unless I'm very much mistaken. Detailing is all about looks so it shouldn't be hard to understand someone using carbon fibre for looks too, does there have to be another point?


yeah it looks good, and TBH, the guy has done an amazing job!

I would be interested in some CF for my car, but if I was to have it done, then it would be done properly (ie for weight saving more than looks)


----------



## andy318is (Aug 13, 2008)

m3rchlz4 said:


> very cool, mate...as i'm CF fanatic and would love to detail my car with some and your work is great, are you willing to accept some job lots and how much will you charge?


Hi fella, yea I do work for other people  if you drop me a pm with pictures of the parts you want overlaid I can give you prices


----------



## cavvyt_fred (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi mate i got a link to your post on another site, like your work its very good. Id like to ask you if you would make some door card strips for my car, id pm you but i cant as i havnt got 10 post to my name. Have you got an email addy and ill send you pics and discuss via that way, thanks, alot. steve.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

have sent you a pm 
very very interested in bits:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice one, not a big fan of CF myself but mods look professionally done :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

That is amazing stuff mate.

Do you make it all from scratch?

Robbie


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Damn, looks amazing!


----------



## rosscoe (Mar 6, 2007)

brilliant matey, hats off to you for doing it


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

WOW....nice carbon fibre ....:thumb:


----------



## cavvyt_fred (Nov 7, 2008)

Very nice work mate, you wana make sum bits for me? whats your email address, cheers. steve.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

wow, very nice work there mate, may want a few bits done to our megane in the near future


----------



## A20 LEE (Feb 20, 2007)

Andy stuff looks ace and his guide is spot on. I'm not up to Andy's standard yet but i managed to do these at my first attempt. Really enjoyed doing them too, turning boring plastic bits into glorious carbon fibre but its a really messy process!


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm guessing you lacquer after the resin? If so what sort of lacquer and how many coats?


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

These look awsome, you still doing it fella???


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

andy318is- stunning work


----------



## cavvyt_fred (Nov 7, 2008)

A20 LEE you should be prowd of making those parts, they look excellent esp for a first attempt.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

That looks great.

I'm a CF addict but always mindfull to ensure I do not go overboard.

Is it possible to overlay CF to this plastic engine cover. (not my engine bay BTW)










If not, how much in purest CF?


----------



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

This looks awesome :thumb: I have spent the last 2 years restoring a Nissan 200 SX, someone made me a couple of CF parts but what I really want is a CF undertray. Since this can be seen from both sides, would it be possible to laminate one side, then do the other? I am also intrested to know what lacquer you use.

Top thread this :thumb:


----------



## Dougle (Aug 3, 2008)

That tool kit is just unreal,
I NEED one


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

great work the carbon fibre looks brilliant


----------



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

Petrol said:


> I am also interested to know what lacquer you use.





Rundie said:


> I'm guessing you lacquer after the resin? If so what sort of lacquer and how many coats?


Spent some time reading up on these techniques. You can wet sand and polish the resin, or you can wet sand and lacquer with a rattle can. Achieves the same finish basically. I am not a fan of rattle cans though. I would lacquer with a 2K product or better still burnish the resin

What I can't get my head around at the moment though is why not use the part as a mould? If you overlay a part it will be thicker. This would obviously cause problems with the installation of switches and the like. I am still learning and really interested :thumb: I have a big part I want to make in CF


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

great work.. is it hard to make things from carbon fibre?


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Awesome car mate, and so clean!

"quattro ist für sissies"   "Achtung - Heck schwenkt aus!"


----------



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

Right, done lots of reading and research on CF. Ended up making a CF part from scratch.

Mucho respect to andy318is for the inspiration, but I don't think it's fair to post pics on his thread.

Linky. Shows the template to the finished part

http://www.sxoc.com/vbb/showthread.php?t=283826&page=99


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

FANTASTIC, verrrry professional gear


----------



## sir sid (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.carbonmods.com/ see their starter kit and 2 videos on Youtube


----------



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

sir sid said:


> http://www.carbonmods.com/ see their starter kit and 2 videos on Youtube


Good video that but the kit is expensive and the CF fabric is only small. This is a good supplier and a lot less expensive if you have bigger plans :thumb:

http://www.ecfibreglasssupplies.co.uk/store/


----------



## scottmmw (Aug 11, 2008)

thosse parts look really good quality!


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

is theyre any limitations to what you can do ? 

im looking for a load of carbon fibre bits for my engine bay so i was looking for battery cover power steering cap brake fluid cap clutch slave cap and possibly the air box aswell  :thumb:


----------



## h4x0r7000 (Apr 19, 2007)

ive always wanted to do this but never found a DECENT guide on how to make moulds.

Anyone got any links to some?

Looks awesome tho. very nice work.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Some great looking work there, well done.


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

This may be the ideal way to brighten up the interior on the Panda 100hp I'm looking at getting.


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good! :thumb:


----------

